# hips certification in Germany



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

when can we certification the hips by the SV in Germany?

24 month?

12 month?

Hélène


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

12 months


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Not a problem at all


----------

